# Can't remove Logitech Desktop Messenger using Add/Remove Programs



## Denise_M (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi,

I have a three part problem. My pc was made for me so it isn't a brand name. This is info about my pc from a Belark/my input:

Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
.NETFramework 1.1
AVG Anti-Virus 7.1.394 Version 7.1.394 Realtime File Scanning On
Internet Explorer 6
Sygate Security Agent and Personal Firewall Version 5.6.00.2808
Logitech Mouse
Logitech Keyboard
950 megahertz AMD Duron Processor
768 Megabytes Installed Memory
All security hotfixes have been installed
Board: ECS K7S5A 
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 07.00T 04/02/01 
c: (NTFS on drive 0)
f: (FAT32 on drive 1)
g: (NTFS on drive 3)
h: (NTFS on drive 4)
i: (NTFS on drive 5)
j: (NTFS on drive 6)
k: (NTFS on drive 7)
l: (NTFS on drive 8)
m: (NTFS on drive 9)
n: (NTFS on drive 10)
o: (NTFS on drive 11)
No network drives
2071.59 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
141.92 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space
TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492A [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]
IOMEGA ZIP 100 [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
SiS PCI IDE Controller
RADEON 8500 / RADEON 8500 LE (Microsoft Corporation) [Display adapter]
Envision EN9410e [Monitor] (19.1"vis, October 2005)

I have Logitech Desktop Messenger in Add/Remove Programs but when I attempt to remove it, a wizard starts and then stops without removing it. I searched my pc for Logitech and Messenger using hidden files and folder and system folders but got no hits.

I've Googled the proglem but can't find a way to remove it. I've run a host of anti-virus/malware/spyware/adware/trojan/worm programs such as Spybot, BitDefender, Panda, TrendMicro Housecall*, Microsoft Malicious Spyware Remover, Ad-Aware, AVG, Windows Defender, CWShredder, Kill2Me, and others that I can't think of off the top of my head but none of them came up with anything. . . a clean bill of health each time. Unfortunately, my pc constantly gets bogged down shortly after booting up and freezes often. I use CCleaner and flush DNS almost constantly, I use all the tools in Dial-a-fix, PC onPoint, RegSeeker and RegCure with very little success. I also clean the inside of my pc with compressed air and a computer vacuum that has a head the size of a pen, wearing an anti-static wrist band and making sure that I stay at least 1" away from all surfaces but it hasn't helped.

I have three problematic areas.

1. I need to uninstall Logitech Desktop Messenger (but Add/Remove Programs can't do it)
2. I installed .NET Framework 2.0 but it wrecked havoc with my video programs. I uninstalled it and reinstalled 1.1. I still keep getting updates from Microsoft for .NET Framework 2.0 though.
3. When I ran TrendMicro Housecall, I received the following message: 
(


> *MS06-0933) Vulnerability in ASP.NET Could Allow Information Disclosure


It also provided this link regarding vulnerability in ASP.NET:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS06-033.mspx

Since I uninstalled .NetFramework 2.0, why does Asp.Net enter the picture?

Is there a cure for all these problems?

These are the results of a HiJack This scan:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:59:51 PM, on 9/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\HJT\Analyzethis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: 87.118.99.131 www.winmx.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MXOBG] C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] "C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe" -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] "C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe" /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,90/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - https://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/en-us/wlscbase7617.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F0C30E4-1E72-4DCC-85E5-57810F1CA97B} (McUpdatePortalFactory Class) - http://www.amiuptodate.com/vsc/bin/1,0,0,8/McUpdatePortal.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127569617863
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Housecall ActiveX 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (a-squared Scanner) - http://ax.emsisoft.com/asquared.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,1,0,4729/mcfscan.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0918B227-C6F1-473C-AD2E-CB27060693B3}: NameServer = 24.34.240.34,192.168.0.1
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (read only) (InCDsrvR) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Restore Helper (RetroExp Helper) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect Express HD\rthlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - Dantz Development Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe

If you can help, I'd be eternally grateful!

Denise


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

*After* those problems are solved. you might want to consider my policy of not using any toolbat, and especially not the Yahoo toolbar.


----------



## Denise_M (Sep 29, 2006)

> After those problems are solved. you might want to consider my policy of not using any toolbat, and especially not the Yahoo toolbar.


You didn't state a way to resolve the problems nor an analysis of the Hijack This report.

Is there anything in anything in the HiJack This report that shows a problem with my pc?

Denise


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Denise_M said:


> You didn't state a way to resolve the problems nor an analysis of the Hijack This report.
> 
> Is there anything in anything in the HiJack This report that shows a problem with my pc?
> 
> Denise


That's beccause I don't read logs, which is why I said "after".


----------



## Denise_M (Sep 29, 2006)

Yahoo Toolbar isn't listed in Add/Remove Programs. When I did search for Yahoo Toolbar, including system and hidden files/folders, there were no results.

How do I uninstall Yahoo Toolbar?

Denise


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Denise_M said:


> Yahoo Toolbar isn't listed in Add/Remove Programs. When I did search for Yahoo Toolbar, including system and hidden files/folders, there were no results.
> 
> How do I uninstall Yahoo Toolbar?
> 
> Denise


Since you have already posted a HJT log, it is best to not take any actions untill after a log reader has went thru the log.


----------



## Denise_M (Sep 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I found out how to uninstall it and did. It uninstalls by clicking on the Y on the toolbar and the option to uninstall is located in the dropdown menu.

I haven't changed anything else though.

Denise


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If you have the media for Logitech Desktop Messenger reinstall it and then try removing it.

If you do not have the media is "change" an option in add/remove programs?


----------



## Denise_M (Sep 29, 2006)

I was thinking along the same lines because I had to do the same thing to rid my pc of Norton/Symantec. I have the page bookmarked but I wanted to ask someone about it before I did it.

"Change" is an option in Add/Remove Programs but it's on the same button, so clicking it brings the same results . . . it starts to uninstall and then the wizard stops.

Denise


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK, try the reinstall/uninstall method and let us know if that works.


----------

